# real Police answer needed- civil capias go into computer



## fedup

I recently learned that I had a capias issued so I have questions. Do police arrest on civil capias or is it only sherriffs that can, does it show up if I get pulled over or if my plate is ran. Its from housing court which is a total BS system. I read something about only serving before sunset if anyone knows anything about that. just trying to figure things out until i can afford a lawyer and id like real police to answer not sheriffs talking smack please.


----------



## officerbob

If you do not comply with your capias order from the court it will most likely turn into a default bench warrant. A default warrant will show up if you are stopped by the police and you will under most circumstances will be arrested for it. To the best of my knowledge capias orders do not show up in criminal warrant systems. As I said though...If you do not comply with the capias order it can turn into a default warrant which will get you arrested. Get a lawyer ASAP and get the capias cleared so that you do not end up defaulting.


----------



## fedup

Thank you for taking your time to answer. how long before it turns into a default? it says expires end of next october. also do sheriffs that do these work weekends or serve after sunset


----------



## officerbob

I am unsure about the time frame. That would be a good question for a lawyer, and unfortunately I am not one. So I will refrain from giving legal advice. I will again reiterate I am not a lawyer. I have never seen a civil warrant within a criminal warrant system, but things always change. One good way to get information is to contact the court system that issued the order. Unfortunately under most circumstances if you do not comply with a court order whether civil or criminal; it turns into being arrested. Just make sure you show up to your court dates. I am assuming if a capias warrant was issued you probably missed a hearing or an ordered court payment. This means that yes; a Deputy Sheriff or Constable could probably technically come and arrest you for the capias. A police officer......not so sure. I know I wouldn't touch a civil warrant with a 10ft pole. Thats the Sheriffs Job. I have never seen a civil capias in the criminal warrant system. But hey stranger things have happened. 

I also do not work as a Deputy Sheriff, so i am not 100% positive about their rules regarding the service of civil process.

Best of luck with working through this tough time. Get a lawyer as soon as you can so you can properly educate and defend yourself. Civil court can be one big cluster from what I understand. There are many lawyers that will do consults about matters like this.

As i said I am not a lawyer, so take my info with a grain of salt.

Best of luck.


----------



## fedup

Thank you very much for your time again. I will take care of it as soon as I can get a lawyer. I don't dare go back to court without one I did miss a date after showing a judge my finances and she didn't give a s**t and ordered me to pay money that day or id be locked up and that was the last of my money so since I cant s**t money I cant go back. crazy thing is in the case I've told nothing but the truth and am not in the wrong but the system is very unjust like it doesn't pay to be honest and they believe a professional liar. Its like the judge is saying go rob a bank or something really messed up. person suing me is a herion addict too problelly will overdose if she had any amount of money in her pocket to go on a good bender.


----------

